#  Erste Hilfe >   Aorta gerissen >

## Feri

Eine Aorta ist von selbst gerissen. Der Patient war 69 Jahre alt. 
Kann eine Halsschlagader von selbst einreissen?  
Ist das selten, unnormal oder häufig? 
Vielen Dank.

----------


## vollmilch

So etwas nennt man eine Aortendissektion und am einfachsten ist es wahrscheinlich wenn Du das hier nachliest.
Die Aorta ist übrigens die *Haupt*schlagader, nicht die Halsschlagader. Die heisst Arteria carotis und das Einreissen dementsprechend dann Carotisdissektion.

----------

